# IVF/ICSI girls when can i test ?



## Oneday

Help girls i am starting to go mad. I want to know when i can test following my ivf.
I took a 5,000 hcg on sat night 20th March, egg collection was monday 22nd March am and i had 2 embies transferred at 3 days old thursday 25th march. My clinic have advised to wait until i am 16 days post transfer to test , the 10th April!!! Hubby reckons this is so the hcg has left your body but i reckon its because you will either get your af b4 this date or definitely be pregnant. I really can't wait that long. I was thinking test to see if the hcg has left maybe thursday 10 days post ec and 7 days post transfer and the again the monday 14 days post ec , 10 days post transfer. I have FR tests you can use 5 days early.
What do you think? What did you do and what did your clinic advise ? 
Thanks for humouring me :winkwink:


----------



## caline

I tested 9 days post transfer (of a 5 day embie) and got BFP. I tested a few days before to see if trigger had gone, and it was neg, so I assumed it had. I got BFP 4 days before my official test date. I only tested to confirm IVF hadn't worked as I was having lots of brown/red discharge! I always use the FRER tests. I have faith in them. Good luck :flower:


----------



## Sammy2009

caline said:


> I tested 9 days post transfer (of a 5 day embie) and got BFP. I tested a few days before to see if trigger had gone, and it was neg, so I assumed it had. I got BFP 4 days before my official test date. I only tested to confirm IVF hadn't worked as I was having lots of brown/red discharge! I always use the FRER tests. I have faith in them. Good luck :flower:

Same as Caline... its important to test early days, like 6-7 dp ET to make sure you have a negative test, any time after that a BFP can show and then you wont know if its the injection OR a BFP. Personally, I fail to believe that the trigger shot causes false BFP's after researching this on the internet for many hours and lots of doctors saying it can't.

I got a faint BFP about 8 dp ET which got darker in time... the hospital told me to test 18 DAYS after EC which in opinion was far too long. We tested and got a positive way before that but they failed to even acknowledge it until I was within their time limit.... I was of course definately pregnant anyway! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

I just started testing around 7 days after transfer....it was + of course cause of trigger, but it faded everyday and then it began to darken again - so you can do it like that if you want...just don't take it all too serious....


----------



## missp

Hey oneday,

I got 10,000 hcg shot on the 6th March, with blast transfer on the 13th March. I got a faint BFP on an internet cheapie test on the 19th March which got darker every day. The FRER are really good, the line was dark on that on the 20th March.
I was afraid that the hcg would still be in my system but it takes on average a day per 1,000 to leave your system so it should be out of your system by 25th March. 
Best of luck testing and dont worry it is still early. If you test and its a BFP - brill but if you test and its a BFN try again in a day or two - some women get BFP really early and others it takes longer.

x


----------



## jojoD

I started to test 7days post transfer. Had three negative results. Then at 10 days post transfer I got my BFP. I could never have waited the full two weeks that the clinic wanted me to wait.

I was using FR early tests too. Good luck honey :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Wishing you all the best x


----------



## Dilek

The first i waited till 14 post egg collection and had a clear BFP

2nd time, I couldnt wait that long and tested at 11dpo and had a very faint BFP and it managed to get darker everyday. I must admit hun, the first time i was so scared to see a false negative or bfp from trigger and thats why i waited 14dpo. However the second time, because i was pregnant before i knew what it felt like and i was almost certain when i did the test at 11dpo i was pregnant. I dont think i would have tested early if i didnt have any of the same symptoms.

I think sometimes its best to live in not knowing than testing early and getting a negative and waiting for it to change because u tested early.


----------



## Oneday

Thanks girls i would be happy to see a bfn at this stage so that i know the trigger shot is out of my system then when i do get my bfp i know its for real. The pregnancy tests are calling me ... lol...


----------



## beanz

Hi there Oneday

Your IVF is mirroring mine. My egg collection was 22nd and Transfer on Thursday too. I've been told to test on April 10th - it's a Saturday which I am grateful for as I go back to work on 8th and I wouldn't want to test and then have to go in. So I am going ot hold out for the 10th. We have no tests in the house so I plan to buy one on the Friday.

I've never read anywhere before that you should test early to check the trigger shot is out of your system and it never occured to me. Would be really scared to do that as a BFP would just mess with my mind! You early testers are very brave!

Oneday, are you getting any symptoms at all? I have sore boobs but that's from the progesterone pessaries. Today I started getting a dull ache in my abdomenand am worrying that my period is coming. Never thought this would be so tough!


----------



## hayz1981

Hi beanz, I'm on the same sort of cycle as you too! I had egg collection on 22nd but had a 5 day transfer. I've started getting sore boobs tonight. I get the odd abdominal twinge but nothing much at the moment.

Interesting that you and oneday have both been told to test on 10th but I've been told the 8th. 

:dust:


----------



## Oneday

Hi Beanz, where did you have your treatment then? 
Hayz no idea why they make us wait 16 days post transfer.

Well i am cracking going to test in the morning to check the trigger shot has left anyone joining me ?


----------



## peartree

Sorry, I'm not much help here cos I'm too shit scared to test early, but just wanted to say, I had EC 5 days before you but my clinic is taking my bloods 9 days before you on 1st April. Why do they make you wait so long? Is it because of chance of false negative?

Also wanted to say, that they've made no mention of HPTs to me. Just to go in for bloods on Thu.


----------



## Oneday

peartree said:


> Sorry, I'm not much help here cos I'm too shit scared to test early, but just wanted to say, I had EC 5 days before you but my clinic is taking my bloods 9 days before you on 1st April. Why do they make you wait so long? Is it because of chance of false negative?
> 
> Also wanted to say, that they've made no mention of HPTs to me. Just to go in for bloods on Thu.

Probably , but 16 days post transfer is taking the p me thinking and no blood test. The superdrug early tests someone recommended are sensitive to 10 iu's as well. Im so crossing my fingers for you Peartree [-o&lt; but i'm sorry i cant help shouting :test: at you i'm sure its going to be a :bfp: good luck


----------



## beanz

hi hayz1981 - Not sure why, possibly because yours were Blastocycts? Do you think you will test early though? I think 16 days is standard in my clinic but am not sure why.

Oneday - I'm in Cardiff at IVF Wales. My whole process has been very simple and easy, I feel so lucky, but I am starting to get stressed about the 2WW. I'd be too scared to test now lol.


peartree - oooh good luck, you don't have long to wait then? I think because of the trigger shot they need to wait for that to be out of your system. They have just told me to buy my own test and do it on the Saturday...seems so long away. My natural cycle is only 25 days long and so I am really scared I am going to get my period way befpre the test date.

Isn't it funny how clinics are different.


----------



## Oneday

Well girls just tested and it was a bfn which I'm pleasedabout for once in my life cause I know the trigger shot has gone out of my system. I'm going to try and hold out now until I test for real. Good luck guys x


----------



## chunkle

I used the calculations on this site for both my IVF pregnacies and it's been a great help

https://www.ivf.ca/duedate.php


----------



## - Butterfly -

chunkle said:


> I used the calculations on this site for both my IVF pregnacies and it's been a great help
> 
> https://www.ivf.ca/duedate.php

great website - thanks :)


----------



## mwmm

I was very naughty as i took my first test 4 days past a 5 day transfer,i got quite a strong positive,but was convinced it was a left over trace from the trigger,consequently,i i had to test every day until my OTD just to ensure the line got darker-The end result was a BFP,but i would try to hold off from testing too early.


----------



## beanz

- Butterfly - said:


> chunkle said:
> 
> 
> I used the calculations on this site for both my IVF pregnacies and it's been a great help
> 
> https://www.ivf.ca/duedate.php
> 
> great website - thanks :)Click to expand...

Agreed. Very useful. :thumbup:


----------



## underthestars

chunkle said:


> I used the calculations on this site for both my IVF pregnacies and it's been a great help
> 
> https://www.ivf.ca/duedate.php

Fab website! :thumbup:

Though I suspect I have been torturing myself by putting in my possible dates to work out due dates. Hadn't had that thought process before and I fear it's a slippery slope to obsession and depression. oops.:nope: Not even sure I should admit to it!


----------



## hayz1981

:rofl:

TTC is just one obsession after another!


----------



## chunkle

And once your pregnant you move onto another obsession ... worrying that that little bean will be ok


----------



## beanz

underthestars - I can totally understand that feeling. I'm firmly of the belief that positive thoughts are better than negative and if knowing a due date or other significant dates during the pregnancy can help you visualise what it will be like to have a child then it has to be a good thing.

I'm trying really hard to be positive about all this. Hope that we all have success.


----------



## cazd

Heya - I've just read through and I guess its good that you got a neg - but its gonna be a LONG wait till you can test again.

Access Diagnostics have some super-sensitive sticks on offer - I've just stocked up. Superdrugs early testing sticks are just as sensitive as FRERs and half the price.

I'm a total POAS addict and OH and I have been 'debating' the merits of early testing.
I know I won't be able to resist testing after our 1st ET. but a 'false' positive would be devastating.

Good luck for testing again - I really hope its worked for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Oneday

Hi got a postive on a first reponse early this morning definately a line but faint. Going to get a cb digi later so I can see it in writing and dome superdrug ones to see it go darker and some pound shop ones just so I can keep seeing lines lol x


----------



## Dilek

Oneday thats fantastic news, CONGRATULATIONS HUN.. YAY YAY YAY :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ineedaseed

congratulations :yipee: :happydance: xxx


----------



## annmc30

congrats oneday


----------



## chunkle

Congratulations oneday xx


----------



## Oneday

Just been to buy some more tests , i wanted a clear blue digi but couldn't bring myself to pay £13.99 for 2, so i got 2 for 89p from H&B just done 1 and it was a :bfp: i think i'm satisfied now. :yipee: i'm convinced its going to be boy/girl twins as well so we will see x
Good Luck to anyone else who is testing i think we are on a bit of a roll now x


----------



## Oneday

Here is a piccie if it works
 



Attached Files:







bfp030104.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## beanz

Gosh! Congratulations. I am going to hold out until next Saturday but this is making me itchy lol!


----------



## ACLIO

Congratulation xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beanz

only 3 sleeps to go! hurrah! this waiting is so mentally exhausting.


----------



## hayz1981

Beanz, have you tested yet? You are crazily patient! Please test soon! Xxx


----------



## beanz

no. I was told not to test until 10th so that is what I am going to do. :D
It's better anyway for me as I have to go back to work tomorrow and so testing today or tomorrow would be really bad for me if it was negative. Saturday is better because I won't have to see anyone if it's Negative.


----------



## Oneday

Beanz, i can't believe you have managed to hold out this long , good luck for saturday i can feel a bfp coming your way x


----------



## beanz

I don't know, I don't feel pregnant to be honest and the last couple of days I have convinced myself I am not. On the other hand when I was pregnant last year (sadly miscarried) I didn't really get any symptoms then either. Earlier in the week I was so tempted to test, I'm not sure how I have managed to hold out either! :D


----------



## hayz1981

Good luck hun, I really really hope you get your :bfp:

It makes sense not testing on a work day. I really don't think not having symptoms means a thing. :dust:

Xxx


----------



## beanz

Well, the day is here and I am happy to say it's positive :)


----------



## annmc30

congrats beanz on your :bfp:\\:D/


----------



## Oneday

Knew it would be well done x :yipee:


----------



## peartree

Congratulations Beanz!!! :hugs:


----------

